
解析JavaScript中toFixed进位规则 - lz12366
https://github.com/SKing7/articles/issues/1
======
gus_massa
This is an English speaking forum and posts in other languages are usually
ignored or flagged, unless they are extremely original and interesting. Do you
have an English version of this post?

Autotranslation:
[https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?act=url&...](https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?act=url&depth=1&hl=es&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com.ar&sl=auto&tl=en&u=https://github.com/SKing7/articles/issues/1&usg=ALkJrhgG9fjitaukT71PWGlp7TbbNlLCNw)

